# Mutant Fest 2010



## Dameon (Jun 21, 2010)

It's about that time again: Mutant fest! Thousands of people in the pacific northwest forest drinking, doing drugs, and (unfortunately) pumping techno. This year, it'll be going from July 19th-July 28th, and I'll be there. My plan is to show up with a bunch of hammocks and food and start hammock camp. A hammock for everybody and an endless pot of hobo stew. Bring your own hammock, or feel free to come hang out on one of mine. The location isn't announced yet, but it'll be either southern Washington, Oregon, or northern California.


----------



## Poking Victim (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll probably show up for a few days. Though between aggro drunks, techno generators and trashed forest I probably won't want to get very involved.


----------



## bote (Jun 23, 2010)

... and that's why good things go downhill, because more and more people want to "show up" but take no responsibility for anything.


----------



## Poking Victim (Jun 27, 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## cheeses (Jun 29, 2010)

i went last year and coudnt stand the teckno and i herd way too many brother bear sister mousebat thingys to bear so hells no!, but i hope anyone who dose go will be haveing a time


----------

